# Cortador de tergopor con la pc



## ivan03488 (Nov 30, 2008)

hola necesito hacer un cortador de tergolpor que se pueda controlar desde una pc. debe cortar letras que yo voy a dibujar con un programa cualquiera (Ej. autocad), y lo que necesito es mandarle una señal temporizada a los motores del cortador, si alguno tiene idea de como hacer que la letra pase a ser señale eléctricas en los ejes(X e Y) seria de una muuuy gran ayuda
desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Dic 4, 2008)

Busca en "Google" "cortador CNC"


----------



## Amaro (Dic 4, 2008)

haber , yo tengo una idea

instructables.com pones easy cnc hay un proyecto para manejar 3 ejes por el puerto paralelo y sale todo

apuntate y adelante


saludos


----------



## ivan03488 (Dic 4, 2008)

muchas gacias eso la verdad que me ilustro un monton


----------

